# Puta que soy mala honda, porque no deci hola?



## Lazy

A girl I know only on MSN, changed her MSN name to : 
"Puta que soy mala honda, porque no deci hola? savi que?"

Can someone please help me translate that into English?


----------



## Snowflake

Lazy said:
			
		

> A girl I know only on MSN, changed her MSN name to :
> "Puta que soy mala, porque no deci hola? savi que?"
> 
> Can someone help me to translate that into English?


 
Is she spanish? That sentence don't make much sense, but it could be something like:

Whore that I'm a bad girl, why don't you say hello? "savi" what?

I can't tell your the meaning of "savi" I've never heard it.


----------



## Lehn

I don't know how to translate the sentence, it has syntax mistakes and has no sense. Perhaps you should rewrite it correctly or simply ask her for the real translation.


----------



## cubaMania

Snowflake said:
			
		

> That sentence don't make much sense....


 
That sentence don't...
That sentence doesn't...


----------



## Leris

Is she from Chile? Then maybe it means something like this: "(Puta) you're so mean, why don't you say hello? Do you know what?"

Here, in an very informal context, people say "soi/soy" instead of "eres". About "puta"... I don't know how that could be said in English, but it doesn't mean "whore" here.


----------



## dannae00

I think it means:

Shit, I have bad vibrations, why don't you say hi? do you know something?


----------



## sergio11

Leris said:
			
		

> Is she from Chile? Then maybe it means something like this: "(Puta) you're so mean, why don't you say hello? Do you know what?"
> 
> Here, in an very informal context, people say "soi/soy" instead of "eres". About "puta"... I don't know how that could be said in English, but it doesn't mean "whore" here.


 
How come it doesn't mean whore?  It really doesn't, or it is so commonly used, that nobody cares? What does it mean, then? Explain it in Spanish if you cannot explain it in English.  Whatever value you may ascribe to it, I think it will be derived from the original meaning.  

The word is used often as a vulgar interjection or sometimes as an antiphrasis, so that it may have given you the impression that it does not mean what it really means. But, anyway you look at it, it cannot be said not to be vulgar.

Going back to the MSN name, it should be "mala onda," which could mean bad mood or bad luck, and not "mala honda," which does not mean anything.  

The whole thing would be translated something in the vein of, "#&!$^* am I so much bad luck that you don't say hello? You know what?" 

"Do you know what" is merely used as a crutch, without necessarily meaning anything. 

It looks as an intentionally vulgar phrase and full of spelling errors in order to project an image of low life language and toughness.  I don't think the person made those errors unknowingly.


----------



## Leris

Puta: prostituta. También: exclamación que se usa cuando algo sale mal.

   It's something like that in this context. Now, like sergio11 said, it's a vulgar word. It's used a lot in very informal situations, and it has lost it's original meaning (in this kind of context). 

Mala onda: algo o alguien desagradable (that's like a mean person, isn't it?)


----------



## Lazy

Thanks for all replies!

She doesn't want to tell me what it all means, but she told me puta = prostitute/whore.

But after all she is not Spanish so there can be errors.


----------



## Like an Angel

Lazy said:
			
		

> A girl I know only on MSN, changed her MSN name to :
> "Puta que soy mala onda, porque no deci hola? savi que?"
> 
> Can someone please help me translate that into English?


 
hahaha... I'm sorry is just that the expression made me laugh... I'm from Córdoba - Argentina, and that sentence sounds very very 'cordobesa'... it could be translated as "Damn, you are so mean, why don't you say hi? you know what?", it's absolutely colloquial and I believe that just make sense in 'cordobes' .-

'Soy -sos- mala onda', it could be a person who sends _bad vibes, a pessimistic one_ so to speak. I believe that _mean_ is not the right translation but it could work, and about "savi que?" I don't have a correct translation either, because _you know what? = sabes que?,_ and "savi" is a vulgar way to say "sabes", for instance some people says -kidding- _que' lo que querí? = que es lo que querés?_ and _que es lo que querés? _means what do you want? but there isn't a word for "querí" ... I hope I have been helpful! 

PS: sorry for my English


----------



## VenusEnvy

Lazy said:
			
		

> "Puta que soy mala honda, porque no deci hola? savi que?"



"Shit, this sucks.  Why doesn't he/she/Ud say hi? Ya know what?"

I think in Spanish (written correctly), it would be: "Puta que soy en mala onda. ¿Porqué no dice hola? ¿Sabe que?"

¿¿Qué piensan todos??


----------



## Like an Angel

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> "Shit, this sucks. Why didn't he/she/Ud say hi? Ya know what?"
> 
> I think in Spanish (written correctly), it would be: "Puta que soy en mala onda. ¿Porqué no dice hola? ¿Sabe que?"
> 
> ¿¿Qué piensan todos??


 
I'm sorry VenusEnvy, but I believe that is not what she wanna mean, "decí=decís=dices" means "you say" and not "she/he say"... and about "this sucks" well, I think is stronger than what she really wants to say...


----------



## sergio11

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> hahaha... I'm sorry is just that the expression made me laugh... I'm from Córdoba - Argentina, and that sentence sounds very very 'cordobesa'... it could be translated as "Damn, you are so mean, why don't you say hi? you know what?", it's absolutely colloquial and I believe that just make sense in 'cordobes' .-
> 
> 'Soy -sos- mala onda', it could be a person who sends _bad vibes, a pessimistic one_ so to speak. I believe that _mean_ is not the right translation but it could work, and about "savi que?" I don't have a correct translation either, because _you know what? = sabes que?,_ and "savi" is a vulgar way to say "sabes", for instance some people says -kidding- _que' lo que querí? = que es lo que querés?_ and _que es lo que querés? _means what do you want? but there isn't a word for "querí" ... I hope I have been helpful!
> 
> PS: sorry for my English


 
Your English is perfect! And it sure makes sense. It must be a Cordobés or Cordobesa. (The only correction to make to your English is that "people" is plural in this case, so that it would be "some people say" instead of "some people says." Otherwise is perfect!)


----------



## Like an Angel

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Your English is perfect! And it sure makes sense. It must be a Cordobés or Cordobesa. (The only correction to make to your English is that "people" is plural in this case, so that it would be "some people say" instead of "some people says." Otherwise is perfect!)


 
Thank you so very much *Sergio11*, you know some *people say* that I'm good at English but I know I have to improve it!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> I'm sorry VenusEnvy, but I believe that is not what she meant to say: "decí=decís=dices" means "you say" and not "she/he says". (Yes, but doesn't "dice" mean he/she/Usted says? Why did you add an "s" at the end of "dices"? ) And about "this sucks", well, I think it is stronger than what she really wants to say.



Corrections in red.

What does "mala onda" mean then? I thought it meant something like, "This/That sucks".


----------



## Edher

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> "Damn, you are so mean, why don't you say hi? you know what?", it's absolutely colloquial and I believe that just make sense in 'cordobes' .-



Saludos,

          I believe like-an-Angel's sentence is the closest to the actual meaning in English. Although, to me, it would only make sense in Spanish if the sentence was written this way,

"Puta! Que mala onda eres, porque no dices hola? Sabes que?"

The only modification that I would make to Like-an-Angel's sentence is the following,

"Fuck! You suck, why don't you say hi? You know what?"

Edher


----------



## olivera

I think that *Lazy* (_la cordobesa_) is the one that got the right meaning. It "sounds" _cordobés _for any Argentine listener.

By the way, the _cordobeses_ are very well known for their sense of humor.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Edher said:
			
		

> I believe like-an-Angel's sentence is the closest to the actual meaning in English. Although, to me, it would only make sense in Spanish if the sentence was written this way,
> 
> "Puta! Que mala onda eres, porque no dices hola? Sabes que?"


Yah, but it wasn't written that way.



			
				Edher said:
			
		

> The only modification that I would make to Like-an-Angel's sentence is the following,
> 
> "Fuck! You suck, why don't you say hi? You know what?"


I was confused about the conjugation of "ser" mala onda. Can it be conjugated to say "soy mala onda" or "eres mala onda"? I thought it can only be used in the impersonal way "es mala onda". UNLESS changing the verb (into Estar): "estoy en mala onda". What do y'all think?

I already said something like this:


			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> "Shit, this sucks.  Why doesn't he/she/Ud say hi? Ya know what?"



So, here, "puta" is just a derogatory interjection? I guess it can be translated into "Damn", "Shit", "F*ck" . . . anything as such?


----------



## Like an Angel

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Corrections in red.
> 
> What does "mala onda" mean then?


 
Thank you for the corrections!!... you are right about *dice*, but the original sentence says *decí* and that means *you say*...
As I said -wrote- before "mala onda" is a _pessimistic_ person, for instance: 

A- Would you like to go to the countryside?
B (a "mala onda" person)- Mmmmmhh I don't know, I believe is going to rain.-
and if you look at the sky there is big-nice-radiant sun in there... 

I hope it helps!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Thank you for the corrections!!... you are right about *dice*, but the original sentence says *decí* and that means *you say*...



Ok, this slight difference is castellano? Veo ahora . . .


----------



## Like an Angel

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Ok, this slight difference is castellano? Veo ahora . . .


 
I believe it is more "cordobés" than castellano but it comes from it, tú dices = vos decís= _vo decí_...

Mala onda examples: 
"tengo una mala onda encima terrible": I don't feel good at all and I believe that everything I start doing now is gonna go bad;
"que mala onda sos": you are a pessimistic person or you are in a bad mood;
"ese tipo es muy mala onda": that chap is pessimistic and so on.- 

I got it!  , it could be "Damn, ya are so moody, why don't ya say hi? ya know what?"... but as I said before is colloquial and I don't find the correct words


----------



## sergio11

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Ok, this slight difference is castellano? Veo ahora . . .


 
What do you mean by "this slight difference is castellano"? That "castellano" is different from "español", like some foreigners believe? 

If that was your question, no, there is no "slight difference" between "castellano" and "español." They are synonyms. It is one and the same thing. 

There might be slight differences between the local, street language in one region and the local, street language in another region, but the real, written or official language is the same everywhere. The Spanish you learn at school in Spain, Nicaragua, Argentina, Chile, Venezuela or any other Spanish or "Castilian" speaking country is exactly the same. 

I agree, that when you hear the Spanish spoken in the streets, you may not understand some of it even if you are from another region of the same country, or sometimes from another neighborhood of the same city, the same way it happens in English (compare South-Central Los Angeles, East Los Angeles and San Fernando Valley, all in Los Angeles County--the words may be the same, but the context and the meanings are completely different), but when you talk with educated people, it is exactly the same everywhere.

As an example of the above, some of us were not able to identify at first the "cordobés" slang, even though we are from the same country (I grew up in Buenos Aires), until Like an Angel pointed it out to us. It takes a native to catch some of the meanings and nuances of the local slang. It is not that one is "Spanish" and the other "Castilian."


----------



## VenusEnvy

sergio11 said:
			
		

> What do you mean by "this slight difference is castellano"? That "castellano" is different from "español", like some foreigners believe?
> 
> If that was your question, no, there is no "slight difference" between "castellano" and "español." They are synonyms. It is one and the same thing.



Sergio: Ok, ok, ok . . . I didn't mean for that one comment to bring about such a post! I made the comment because the way the verb "decir" was conjugated was obviously different than what I have learned, therefore making me think it was another language (or, rather a derivation from the Spanish that I was accustomed to hearing). I have since been told that this dialect is not what I had thought originally, but is "cordobés".  You mentioned that written, Spanish and castellano are one in the same. I suppose my comment was too short to totally express what I was thinking at the time. I am accustomed to learning and speaking "Mexican" spanish. Spanish from Spain and Spanish from Mexico are (like you implied) the same language in essence. But, it seems as though they are different in terms of vocabulary, formation of verbs, and accent. I am not here to argue about what makes a language different from another. Some can argue that Ebonics in the USA is its own language, some say that it is simply a derivation from Standard English. The same is often said of AE and British English. 



			
				sergio11 said:
			
		

> The Spanish you learn at school in Spain, Nicaragua, Argentina, Chile, Venezuela or any other Spanish or "Castilian" speaking country is exactly the same. [...] I agree, that when you hear the Spanish spoken in the streets, you may not understand some of it even if you are from another region of the same country, [...] but when you talk with educated people, it is exactly the same everywhere.


I disagree with this in every way. I have seen many, many, MANY disputes in these forums among educated people over the uses of languages. There are differences in vernacular, vocabulary, dialects, verb formation, etc. Sometimes when a member wants a translation for an English phrase, they may ask for it specifically in "castellano" or, from someone from "mexico". Why these requests? Because the translation differs from region. My comment was with respect to the conjugation of one verb, not regarding the entire language and its foundation.


Pardon this lady, Sergio, didn't intend to offend.


----------



## silvi113

Hi Lazy 

Dear, scuse me for being a little curious but, how do you happen to know she/he is not Spanish? But anyway, she writes in spanish, doesn't she? I ask you all this because I'm argentine and nobody but an argentine person could have written something like this since I agree with Like anAngel when she says that it's a sort of "slang spoken language" very common heard (I'm afraid!) whithin our province of Cordoba.
kind regards, and expecting having been helpful 
Silvina


----------



## Lazy

silvi113 said:
			
		

> Hi Lazy
> 
> Dear, scuse me for being a little curious but, how do you happen to know she/he is not Spanish? But anyway, she writes in spanish, doesn't she? I ask you all this because I'm argentine and nobody but an argentine person could have written something like this since I agree with Like anAngel when she says that it's a sort of "slang spoken language" very common heard (I'm afraid!) whithin our province of Cordoba.
> kind regards, and expecting having been helpful
> Silvina


 
A friend of mine once met her. She lives in Sweden.


----------



## sergio11

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Pardon this lady, Sergio, didn't intend to offend.


 
Of course not!  I did not take it as an offense.  What would these discussions be without these friendly exchanges?  I can see your point.  In many ways you are right.  I may have been too dogmatic.  I am sure I will see others complaining the same way you did.  

At least when you reply to me, you don't have to be afraid to offend me.  I take your comments as an opportunity to learn and I know everyone means well on this forum.


----------



## Like an Angel

I've been thinking about the translation and "mala onda" -depending on the context- could mean "a person with a bad sense of humour" or an "unpleasant" person... this is not the case, _Puta que soy mala honda, porque no deci hola? savi que?_ was written just for fun, sometimes when I'm in a friend's meeting we use to talk like this just to make someone smiles, because that way of speaking sounds _funny_ ... although -I have to mention it- it is a pity that there are a lot of people that talk like this, people that don't have the opportunity/chance/possibility -don't know which of those words would fit better - to go to school.-


----------



## funnydeal

There are many uses of "onda", look at these links:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=5627

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1002

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=813


----------



## commonphilosopher

"Puta que soy mala honda, porque no deci hola? savi que?"

This person is definitely chilean, doesn't read that much, and is probably a young female.

Puta = Shucks, shit, dang. Soy = Sos + chilean accent = Eres. Mala honda = mala onda = having bad social vibes or whatever. Deci = dices. Savi = Sabes + chilean accent.

So, in the end you have, "Dang, you're crabby, why don't you say hi? You know what?" and then trails off.

This is super conversational spanish that becomes even more impossible when written.


----------



## PEPON

Sorry all of u, mates, buy u are all wrong :-(

This sentence it's only a joke from a Spanish tv programe called "Crónicas Marcianas" = "News from Mars". Carlos Latre is an actor who character lots of characters. One of those is an old woman who speak in this way. She talk wrong sentences and she is very funny XD. For example, the exact meaning of this sentence would be: "Tonta, cuidado conmigo que soy peligrosa, no te atrevas a saludarme, ¿algun problema?" = "Fool, be careful with me 'cause i'm so hard and dangerous, u have not my permission of welcome me, have u any problem with me?"

I hope i help all of u, and sorry 'cause of my really bad english :-X


----------



## Luke

it's also possible that someone with poor spanish might make the mistake of conjugating decir like a normal verb, so by "decí" (note the accent, even) they would mean "I said", or in this context "because I didn't say hi"


----------



## Like an Angel

PEPON said:
			
		

> Sorry all of u, mates, buy u are all wrong :-(


I'm sorry PEPON but I think you are wrong, as I said if you come to Córdoba - Argentina you'll hear people talking like this and we are not marcians... wait a sec... no, we aren't marcians, I just say _nenoo nenoo_ instead of _hi _to my close friends when I'm kidding but that doesn't make me a marcian


----------



## Phryne

commonphilosopher said:
			
		

> "Puta que soy mala honda, porque no deci hola? savi que?"
> 
> This person is definitely chilean, doesn't read that much, and is probably a young female.
> 
> Puta = Shucks, shit, dang. Soy = Sos + chilean accent = Eres. Mala honda = mala onda = having bad social vibes or whatever. Deci = dices. Savi = Sabes + chilean accent.
> 
> So, in the end you have, "Dang, you're crabby, why don't you say hi? You know what?" and then trails off.
> 
> This is super conversational spanish that becomes even more impossible when written.


 
I'm sorry, but I don't find your observation to be totally correct. _Puta_ and  _mala onda_ are not Chilean, since many other countries use those expressions as well. _Decí_ and _saví_ could be slang Spanish from almost anywhere. As a matter of fact, d_ecí_ sounds like the Argentine Spanish _vos decís,_ which in many areas can be heard as _vo' decí._ In addition, it is much more likely to be a short form of _decís_ than a misspelling of _dices_ ... 

I find the _Cordobés_ explanation to be the most appropiate since this girl has some knowledge of slang and uses it correctly and, althoug I'm not from Córboda, I know for sure that they do speak in those terms; however what throws me off is the fact that this girl lives in Sweden. Nevertheless, many Argentines live in Sweden since the '70s. 

Who knows ....


----------



## Antartic

Phryne said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact, d_ecí_ sounds like the Argentine Spanish _vos decís,_ which in many areas can be heard as _vo' decí._ In addition, it is much more likely to be a short form of _decís_ than a misspelling of _dices_ ...


At least in my country this verbal form _decí, tení, creí_, has nothing to do with its counterpart in Argentina, it's the coloquial form for the personal pronoun Tú:
Tú creí que nos van a pagar.
¿Tú tení una casa en la playa?
We say it like this because the normal form sometimes causes a phonetical work beyond our laziness , _tu creí que_ is easier than _tu crees que_.


----------



## Artrella

Antartic said:
			
		

> At least in my country this verbal form _decí, tení, creí_, has nothing to do with its counterpart in Argentina, it's the coloquial form for the personal pronoun Tú:
> Tú creí que nos van a pagar.
> ¿Tú tení una casa en la playa?
> We say it like this because the normal form sometimes causes a phonetical work beyond our laziness , _tu creí que_ is easier than _tu crees que_.




In Argentina it is the same as in Chile.  Some people, mostly from the provinces, use this way of speaking.


----------



## Antartic

Artrella said:
			
		

> In Argentina it is the same as in Chile. Some people, mostly from the provinces, use this way of speaking.


Me asalta una duda Artrella, en este caso usan _vos tení_ o _tu tení?_


----------



## Like an Angel

Antartic said:
			
		

> Me asalta una duda Artrella, en este caso usan _vos tení_ o _tu tení?_


 
Me tomo el atrevimiento de contestar por Artis. En este caso sería _vo' tení_, aunque la gente que habla así no es muy culta o lo hace en broma -mi caso je je je, aunque me falta mucho por aprender todavía -, lo correcto sería decir _vos tenés_, y a título informativo _tu_ no se usa en Argentina, al menos no en el lenguaje diario.-

¡Saludos!


----------



## rayb

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> hahaha... I'm sorry is just that the expression made me laugh... I'm from Córdoba - Argentina, and that sentence sounds very very 'cordobesa'... it could be translated as "Damn, you are so mean, why don't you say hi? you know what?", it's absolutely colloquial and I believe that just make sense in 'cordobes' .-
> 
> 'Soy -sos- mala onda', it could be a person who sends _bad vibes, a pessimistic one_ so to speak. I believe that _mean_ is not the right translation but it could work, and about "savi que?" I don't have a correct translation either, because _you know what? = sabes que?,_ and "savi" is a vulgar way to say "sabes", for instance some people says -kidding- _que' lo que querí? = que es lo que querés?_ and _que es lo que querés? _means what do you want? but there isn't a word for "querí" ... I hope I have been helpful!
> 
> PS: sorry for my English


 
I agree with this interpretation. It's colloquial language in Chile and Córdaba at least. However the sentence has a sound typo mistake, this onda is a wave, as good wave, bad wave or new wave. Honda, with h is a sling like David´s against Goliat.


----------



## Isolde

PEPON said:
			
		

> Sorry all of u, mates, buy u are all wrong :-(
> 
> This sentence it's only a joke from a Spanish tv programe called "Crónicas Marcianas" = "News from Mars". Carlos Latre is an actor who character lots of characters. One of those is an old woman who speak in this way. She talk wrong sentences and she is very funny XD. For example, the exact meaning of this sentence would be: "Tonta, cuidado conmigo que soy peligrosa, no te atrevas a saludarme, ¿algun problema?" = "Fool, be careful with me 'cause i'm so hard and dangerous, u have not my permission of welcome me, have u any problem with me?"


 
Pepon:  I think you are the closest to the truth about this sentence.   I agree with Phryne, that "Puta!" and "Mala onda" are expressions used in many countries..they are not "exclusively" Chilean or Argentinean or Spanish...as a matter of fact, in Peru, we used them a lot.  As far as the "deci" and "savi", these are, as many have said,  "decis" and "sabes", which to me sound very much either Chilean, Argentinean or Bolivian - as they speak that way. However, if the character you are talking about speaks this way...then, there you are...another possibility.

Therefore, here is yet another English version of this sentence:

"Bloody hell! Don't you mess with me! Why don't you say hello? You know what?" (Of course you can also write it this way: Don't ya mess with me...Why don't ya say....Ya know what?)

Usually after the "You know what?" you either do not say anything else - because everybody knows what comes after it or you finish by saying either "Go to hell!" or "Go and get stuffed!" or "Go and get f...d!" or "Bugger you!" or another one hundred possibilities!  I think this is the same in Spanish:  "Sabes que?" - "Andate a la mi..da!" or.........or.......or.......

Cheers!


----------



## nika2005

hI FRIEND: THAT WOMAN IS FROM CHILE, I KNOW BECAUSE I LIVED THERE AND I SPEAK SPANISH BETTER THAN ENGLISH.
LOOK, *"PUTA QUE ERES MALA ONDA"* MEANS YOU DID SOMETHING WRONG BUT NOTHING IMPORTANT. IT´S LIKE A FRIENDLY JOKE. 
The rest of the text means *"Why did you not say hi / hello?*
*"SAVÍ QUÉ"* means *Do you know what?*
bye


----------



## cristóbal

Hey guys, we spell it "Martian" and the title of the show most likely comes from the title of the book "The Martian Chronicles" by Ray Bradbury. (I say most likely though, because I have no idea, and don't have a TV).


----------



## beatrizg

Amigos foreros, Aunque el slang puede ser interesante, yo no creo que esta frase justifique tanta discusion. 
Que opinan ustedes?


----------



## Antartic

I quite agree. Es una frase boba, propia de alguien que no tiene mucho vocabulario y que acude a estos garabatos para expresar su pobre punto de vista. Los angloparlantes poco ganan aprendiendo este tipo de cosas, aunque pueda ser algo divertido al principio. Recomendaria enviar toda esta discusion a la papelera de reciclaje.


----------



## Artrella

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Amigos foreros, Aunque el slang puede ser interesante, yo no creo que esta frase justifique tanta discusion.
> Que opinan ustedes?




Yes... I agree Beatriz!


----------



## saramar

Artrella said:
			
		

> Yes... I agree Beatriz!


 
Yo tb estoy de acuerdo, pero no he podido dejar de leerlo entero, jeje
Un saludo
Sara


----------



## Latina

Lazy said:
			
		

> A girl I know only on MSN, changed her MSN name to :
> "Puta que soy mala honda, porque no deci hola? savi que?"
> 
> Can someone please help me translate that into English?


 


Well, I am from Honduras and I think that phrase means "Whore, What am I a bad influence, why don't you say hello? You know what?"


----------



## rayb

nika2005 said:
			
		

> hI FRIEND: THAT WOMAN IS FROM CHILE, I KNOW BECAUSE I LIVED THERE AND I SPEAK SPANISH BETTER THAN ENGLISH.
> LOOK, *"PUTA QUE ERES MALA ONDA"* MEANS YOU DID SOMETHING WRONG BUT NOTHING IMPORTANT. IT´S LIKE A FRIENDLY JOKE.
> The rest of the text means *"Why did you not say hi / hello?*
> *"SAVÍ QUÉ"* means *Do you know what?*
> bye


 
As a Chilean, that I am, I can confirm that this sentence may perfectly have been drafted by one of my fellow countrymen or women. However, as was stated before in this thread, it could also have been drafted by someone from Córdoba, Argentina. By the way, many Argentinians from Buenos Aires aren't able to distinguish between a Chilean or a Cordoban (?) accent. In effect, they would find both accents equally "cantaditos" (singed).

Anyhow, IMO, we cannot be sure that this sentence was really posted, as a nickname at MSN, by a Chilean or Cordoban woman. In effect, the woman who posted this nickname could parfectly have quoted this sentence from someone else.

Let me tell you now, from a Chilean point of view, my interpretation of this sentence:

1) In the context of this sentence, IMO, the word "puta" happens to be an exclamation regarding the magnitude of the following statement. To this extent, "puta" sould be interpretated in this case as:"my God, how - much, high, strong, extreme, etc - you are .....";

2) The correct Spanish wording of "puta que soy mala honda" would be: "puta qué eres mala onda". In effect, first, "qué" should have an accent to show that it's an exclamation. Of course, in a nickname, you are not forced to use the exclamation signs. Next, besides the fact that the usage of "soy" instead of "eres" is certainly a declination mistake, it should be pointed out that in colloquial language this nuance is sometimes used to reinforce the fact that you are not only telling someone that he is something but that you are also telling him that you are aware that he knows or assumes it. Finally, "onda" witout h. which literally means "wave", is used to qualify someone's spirit. To this extent, for exemple: "buena onda" = "positif", "en onda" = "on the move", etc. In conclusion, IMO, this sentence should be understood as: "my God, how extremely moody (bitter, negative, etc) are you; and

3) The correct Spanish wording for the expression "Decí hola al menos. Saví qué" would be: "Di algo al menos. Sabes qué. IMO, the expression should be interpretated as: "Just say hello. You know?"

Saludos,

Rayb


----------



## L_L

Well, the first word its not nice. And if she is from Argentina, maybe instead of "soy" it was "sos" so it could mean. B*tch because you are bad, why don't you say hello? You know what?


----------



## sergio11

rayb said:
			
		

> ...In effect, first, "qué" should have an accent to show that it's an exclamation...


 
I think we had a similar discussion in the past about written stresses on "que" or "qué."  If I remember correctly, last time it was about a "que" used as a relative pronoun, and this time is a "que" used as what I interpret as a conjunction.

Rayb is right in that it would have to have a written stress if it were an interrogative or exclamatory pronoun or pronominal adverb. 

However, I think in this case it is a conjunction, because the exclamatory word is the first one, and "que" simply connects the main word (first word) of the exclamation with the subordinate clause "soy mala onda."  In a way, you could say that this is a rich and complex exclamation, having a main word and a subordinate clause. 

Any other opinions?  I am not going to nag anybody to death with this.  It is just an opinion, and I am more interested in seeing what other people think than in arguing for my point of view.  

Have fun.


----------



## Isolde

sergio11 said:
			
		

> I think we had a similar discussion in the past about written stresses on "que" or "qué." If I remember correctly, last time it was about a "que" used as a relative pronoun, and this time is a "que" used as what I interpret as a conjunction.
> 
> Rayb is right in that it would have to have a written stress if it were an interrogative or exclamatory pronoun or pronominal adverb.
> 
> However, I think in this case it is a conjunction, because the exclamatory word is the first one, and "que" simply connects the main word (first word) of the exclamation with the subordinate clause "soy mala onda." In a way, you could say that this is a rich and complex exclamation, having a main word and a subordinate clause.
> 
> Any other opinions? I am not going to nag anybody to death with this. It is just an opinion, and I am more interested in seeing what other people think than in arguing for my point of view.
> 
> Have fun.


 
I agree with you Sergio11.  It should not have an accent.  

Although I do agree that this thread is already too long for what it is, as a translator or interpreter, slang terms are just as important, because one day, when you least expect it, you will be faced with one of these funny sentences.  One must always be prepared!


----------



## rayb

sergio11 said:
			
		

> I think we had a similar discussion in the past about written stresses on "que" or "qué." If I remember correctly, last time it was about a "que" used as a relative pronoun, and this time is a "que" used as what I interpret as a conjunction.
> 
> Rayb is right in that it would have to have a written stress if it were an interrogative or exclamatory pronoun or pronominal adverb.
> 
> However, I think in this case it is a conjunction, because the exclamatory word is the first one, and "que" simply connects the main word (first word) of the exclamation with the subordinate clause "soy mala onda." In a way, you could say that this is a rich and complex exclamation, having a main word and a subordinate clause.
> 
> Any other opinions? I am not going to nag anybody to death with this. It is just an opinion, and I am more interested in seeing what other people think than in arguing for my point of view.
> 
> Have fun.


 
Sergio:

The discussion in the other thread was not exactly the same. In this one it depend on the signal you want to give to the reader. Do you really think that "puta que mala onda" means the same an has to be read equally as "puta qué mala onda".

Regards


----------



## Isolde

rayb said:
			
		

> Sergio:
> 
> The discussion in the other thread was not exactly the same. In this one it depend*s *on the (signal) *message* you want to give to the reader. Do you really think that "puta que mala onda" means the same an*d* has to be read equally as "puta qué mala onda*"?.*
> 
> Regards


 
Rayb:  You forgot the "soy".  If you only say: Puta, qué mala onda!  I do agree that it has to have an accent.  However, in this case the expression is:  "Puta! que soy mala onda" and I think Sergio is right...no accent.


----------



## rayb

Isolde said:
			
		

> Rayb: You forgot the "soy". If you only say: Puta, qué mala onda! I do agree that it has to have an accent. However, in this case the expression is: "Puta! que soy mala onda" and I think Sergio is right...no accent.


 
Sorry, I forgot the "eres" , but not the "soy" which is gramatically incorrect. But you added a comma which changes precisely. I repeat then my question: do you say "puta que eres mala onda" or "¡puta qué eres mala onda!". Just say it loud  before answering this question...lol

However, weren´t we speaking about to how interpretate the meaning of this sentence in English?  What's the deal with an accent in Spanish, then.


----------



## Isolde

rayb said:
			
		

> Sorry, I forgot the "eres" , but not the "soy" which is gramatically incorrect. But you added a comma which changes *(precisely?).* I repeat then my question: do you say "puta que eres mala onda" or "¡puta qué eres mala onda!". Just say it *aloud *before answering this question...lol
> 
> However, weren´t we *talking (**speaking )* about (*to ) *how to *interpret *the meaning of this sentence in English? What's the deal with an accent in Spanish, then.


 
Rayb,

1.  This is a translating exercise and you cannot change things because you assume that they are gramatically incorrect.  The sentence reads: "Puta que soy mala onda!"  Why change it to "eres"?  As we have seen, this could mean:  "I am such a bore!" or "I am so mean!" or "I am so pathetic!".  As a matter of fact, any of these three meanings can be atributed to such an expression.

2. I added the comma because it was a different example.  You can delete the comma if you like and it makes no difference whatsoever.  So..."Puta qué mala onda!"  The fact remains that the accent in this case is correct.

3. You advised to read the sentence aloud and by doing so, you only emphasize the fact that the accent is wrong in the case of: "Puta que soy mala onda!"

4. The deal with the accent in Spanish is that if we have the opportunity to learn something different...so be it!


----------



## rayb

Isolde said:
			
		

> Rayb,
> 
> 1. This is a translating exercise and you cannot change things because you assume that they are gramatically incorrect.
> 
> *This is an interpretation exercise, not a tranlation one. In effect, the original question was to help the forero to understand the meaning of a nickname drafted in slang language not to translate it.*
> 
> 
> The sentence reads: "Puta que soy mala onda!" Why change it to "eres"?
> 
> *Sorry, the original phrase was:  "Puta que soy mala honda", with an h and without an exclamation sign. I and others have said that you have to delete the h to interpretate the meaning. I and others have said that this nickname is addressed in second person to the reader. Just read the rest of the sentence: "Por qué no decí hola.Sabí...." I explained that in this sentence "puta" has an exclamation meaning. You added the exclamation sign. By the way, in Spanish, or you use both exclamation signs or you don't use them at all.*
> 
> As we have seen, this could mean: "I am such a bore!" or "I am so mean!" or "I am so pathetic!". As a matter of fact, any of these three meanings can be atributed to such an expression.
> 
> *Sorry again, you didn't get the sence of the sentence. In effect, she (the nickname) doesn't say that she is such a bore ,...or whatever. No, she is stating agresively that the reader is bitter, moody, negative or whatever. That's why, IMO, I proposed the following interpretation: "my God, how extremely bitter, moody or negative you are!"  *
> 
> *Regards *


----------



## Isolde

rayb said:
			
		

> Isolde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rayb,
> 
> 1. This is a translating exercise and you cannot change things because you assume that they are gramatically incorrect.
> 
> *This is an interpretation exercise, not a (*tranlation ) translation* one. In effect, the original question was to help the forero* (to ) *understand the meaning of a nickname (*drafted?)* in slang language not to translate it.*
> 
> 
> The sentence reads: "Puta que soy mala onda!" Why change it to "eres"?
> 
> *Sorry, the original phrase was: "Puta que soy mala honda", with an h and without an exclamation sign. I and others have said that you have to delete the h to *(interpretate*) *interpret*  the meaning. I and others have said that this nickname is addressed in second person to the reader. Just read the rest of the sentence: "Por qué no decí hola.Sabí...." I explained that in this sentence "puta" has an* exclamation meaning (?)*. You added the exclamation (*sign ) mark*. By the way, in Spanish, or you use both exclamation (*signs ) marks *or you don't use them at all.*
> 
> As we have seen, this could mean: "I am such a bore!" or "I am so mean!" or "I am so pathetic!". As a matter of fact, any of these three meanings can be atributed to such an expression.
> 
> *Sorry again, you didn't get the (*sence) meaning *of the sentence. In effect, she (the nickname) doesn't say that she is such a bore ,...or whatever. No, she is stating (*agresively* ) *aggresively* that the reader is bitter, moody, negative or whatever. That's why, IMO, I proposed the following interpretation: "my God, how extremely bitter, moody or negative you are!" *
> 
> *Regards *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Lazy said:  "Can someone please help me translate that into English?".  Isn't it clear that she wanted a translation???  If after translating it, you go on changing things so that it reads the way you think it should, would or could read, it is a different matter.  You do not know for sure if the speaker means  "que soy mala onda" o "que eres mala onda" unless you speak to that person.   You are assuming...but you cannot unequivocally say that your change is a correct one.
> 
> 2. To translate "Puta" as "My God" is so very wrong, that it could get you in real trouble!
> 
> 3. By the way, the rules of using both exclamation marks in Spanish is becoming very flexible.  Whilst I do agree that both should be used, there are texts now that omit the one at the beginning of the sentence.
> 
> Cheers!
Click to expand...


----------



## rayb

Isolde said:
			
		

> rayb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Lazy said: "Can someone please help me translate that into English?". Isn't it clear that she wanted a translation???
> 
> *I don't think so. It's clear to me that Lazy wanted to understand the meaning of the sentence, not a literal translation of it. Just take a look to a Lazy's later post, saying that :"She (the woman behind the nickname) doesn't want to tell me what it all means, but she told me puta = prostitute/whore".  Isn't it clear to you that Lake didn't understand the message. In effect, for sure, Lake or whoever reads this nakename is not called a whore.*
> 
> 
> 
> If after translating it, you go on changing things so that it reads the way you think it should, would or could read, it is a different matter. You do not know for sure if the speaker means "que soy mala onda" o "que eres mala onda" unless you speak to that person. You are assuming...but you cannot unequivocally say that your change is a correct one.
> 
> *For sure, I didn't change the text after translating it. I only stated, and I am not the only one in proposing this, that to understand the meaning of this slang wording you have, first of all, to change some grammar misleading mistakes. Among them, maily, to delete the h of onda and to replace "soy" by "are". It's difficult to understand why you accept the fiormer correction and not the later one. Of course, not doing so, leads you to the misleading interpretation that this woman is calling herself a "mala onda".*
> 
> 
> 
> 2. To translate "Puta" as "My God" is so very wrong, that it could get you in real trouble!
> 
> *Are you kidding, did I translate "puta" by "God"? Certainly not, what I said is that in this sentence "puta" happens to be an exclamation. To this extent, IMO, my interpretation (not my translation) is that this nickname should be understood as: "my God,....."*
> 
> *By the way, how did you translate "puta" in your proposal? *
> 
> 3. By the way, the rules of using both exclamation marks in Spanish is becoming very flexible. Whilst I do agree that both should be used, there are texts now that omit the one at the beginning of the sentence.
> 
> *I'll check what the RAE says at this respect.*
> 
> *Regards*
Click to expand...


----------



## Isolde

*"Isn't it clear to you that Lake didn't understand the message."*
As clear as black and white - or perhaps we could "interpret" it as ".. clear as gray" after all there is that possibility...   If she did understand, what was the point of posting it here? 

*"In effect, for sure, Lake or whoever reads this nakename is not called a whore."*

That is for sure!  It was established from the beginning that "Puta" in this case was used as an exclamation.

*"... leads you to the misleading interpretation that this woman is calling herself a "mala onda".*

As I mentioned before, the expression "Soy mala onda" is used and there is the possibility that this person is calling herself a "mala onda". Why? Who knows? Who cares? but there is that possibility and that is why I said that nobody can say for sure that this is not the case.

 "*Are you kidding, did I translate "puta" (*by ) as *"God"? Certainly not, what I said (*is ) was* that in this sentence "puta" happens to be an exclamation. To this extent, IMO, my interpretation (not my translation) is that this nickname should be understood as: "my God,....."*

Really Rayb!  If you are "interpreting" the exclamation "Puta" as "My God..." what do you think you are doing?  You keep saying that your are not translating it...yet you "interpret" it into the equivalent of another language... Please...To start with people do not go around saying "Puta" as an exclamation all the time.  It is a vulgar term.  On the other hand "My God" is a very common expression. My point is that your "interpretation" is not a fair equivalent of the term.

*"By the way, how did you translate "puta" in your proposal?"*
I favoured: "Bloody hell", but it could be any of the suggestions, i.e. "Shit" or  "Fuck".  There is no exact English equivalent.

*"I'll check what the RAE says *(at ) in *this respect."*
Check what the RAE says about "Puta" too!  


Cheers!


----------



## rayb

after all there is that possibility... If she did understand, what was the point of posting it here?

*OK. At least you recognize now that the possibility exists that she ( Larry)  didn't understood the meaning of the sentence. Possibility which becomes a 100 % if you consider a later post in which Larry complains because this woman called him or her a "puta"*

*By the way, who told you  that Larry is a woman? *

That is for sure! It was established from the beginning that "Puta" in this case was used as an exclamation.

*For sure, this was not established from the beginning. In effect, I was the first to explain to this thread that "puta" in this case was used as an exclamation. Which was not from the begining, but only two days ago.*

the expression "Soy mala onda" is used and there is the possibility that this person is calling herself a "mala onda". Why? Who knows? Who cares? but there is that possibility and that is why I said that nobody can say for sure that this is not the case.

*In fact, this possibility is not present in the sentence we are considering. It appeared only when you, and only you in this thread, changed the sentence from the second to the first person to state that she is saying: "I am mala onda".*

*You ask: "Who cares? Well, I imagine that Larry cares. In effect, it's certainly not the same if this woman calls herself "mala onda" than if she calls Larry, or whoever contacts her at MSN, "mala onda".*

*By the way, you still haven't explained why, before "translating" you accept to delete the h of "honda" and you insist so much in not accepting other changes.*

Really Rayb! If you are "interpreting" the exclamation "Puta" as "My God..." what do you think you are doing? You keep saying that your are not translating it...yet you "interpret" it into the equivalent of another language... Please...To start with people do not go around saying "Puta" as an exclamation all the time. It is a vulgar term. On the other hand "My God" is a very common expression. My point is that your "interpretation" is not a fair equivalent of the term.

I favoured: "Bloody hell", but it could be any of the suggestions, i.e. "Shit" or "Fuck". There is no exact English equivalent.

*So, you blame me for interpreting  "puta" as "my God" and you translate it as "Bloody hell", "Shit" or "Fuck". Lol!* 

Check what the RAE says about "Puta" too!  

*You are translating" puta" not me. So go to the RAE yourself.*

*Regards*

*PS: Thanks for the typos, but check yours* *too.*


----------



## belén

Hello there,

I kindly ask Rayb and Isolde to refrain from personal attacks. The conversation is pretty thick at this point. As long as it is intelligent and well discussed, I think it's fine, but I don't really like the type of attacking comments that are being written in the latest posts. 

Thanks for keeping this forum a peaceful place,

Belén


----------



## Isolde

*"OK. At least you recognize now that the possibility exists that she ( Larry) didn't understood the meaning of the sentence.*

Sorry, but you just don't get it. You are quoting me wrongly here. The "...there is a possibility" belongs to the first part of my statement.

*"By the way, who told you that Larry is a woman?"*

The nickname is "Lazy" not "Larry". 

*"For sure, this was not established from the beginning. In effect, I was the first to explain to this thread that "puta" in this case was used as an exclamation. Which was not from the begining, but only two days ago."*

Wrong...Read the threads and you will see that the first one to mention that "Puta" was an exclamation was LERIS, who said "Exclamación que se usa cuando algo sale mal". The second was Dannae00. You were not the first.

*"In fact, this possibility is not present in the sentence we are considering. It appeared only when you, and only you in this thread, changed the sentence from the second to the first person to state that she is saying: "I am mala onda".*

Innacurate observation.The original sentence was "...que soy mala onda..." I never changed it from the second to the first person.

"*You ask: "Who cares? Well, I imagine that Larry cares. In effect, it's certainly not the same if this woman calls herself "mala onda" than if she calls Larry, or whoever contacts her at MSN, "mala onda".*

Once again. It is Lazy, not Larry. The woman never called Lazy "mala onda", since for the one millionth time, the original sentence was: "que soy mala onda".

*"So, you blame me for interpreting "puta" as "my God" and you translate it as "Bloody hell", "Shit" or "Fuck". Lol!"*

I do not see what is so funny about this. IMO your interpretation was totally innacurate, for reasons I have already stated. The other versions were provided by other members of the Forum and they are acceptable and logical. 

*You are translating" puta" not me. So go to the RAE yourself.*

Oh yes! I forgot, you do not translate. You interpret from one language to the other. Hummmmm.....

*PS: Thanks for the typos, but check yours* *too.*

The majority were not typos...they were mistakes. You should have corrected my "typos" too. I am always eager to learn. By the way, I did not bother to check yours this time.

Auf Wiedersehen!

*Belen*: Do not worry. This is my final posting. You are right. This should be a place to learn, not to attack others. Thank you and regards.


----------



## rayb

belen said:
			
		

> Hello there,
> 
> I kindly ask Rayb and Isolde to refrain from personal attacks. The conversation is pretty thick at this point. As long as it is intelligent and well discussed, I think it's fine, but I don't really like the type of attacking comments that are being written in the latest posts.
> 
> Thanks for keeping this forum a peaceful place,
> 
> Belén


 
Ok Belen. Sorry if I offended Isolde or someone else.

Regards,

rayb


----------



## belén

Thank you guys, I am now closing the thread.

Belén


----------

